# My 1st attempt, hardscape-only tank



## Kurious (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello all, I posted for some advice about a month ago on re-doing my 40g breeder tank and thanks to those for all the advice. Here is my attempt. I know it's not the best photo with some reflection, but it gives you an idea. Right now I just have 7 panda corys and 6 old neons that were from my other tank. The neons are 4+ years old so will not replace them.

Light: 55w cfl, 6400k
Substrate: Black Diamond sand
Wood: Northern Catalpa
Filter: Aqueon 75
Rock: Black granite scraps

As I wait for some dwarf water lettuce to provide cover, I am trying to decide what type of fish I want for my main school. After researching lots of tetras and barbs, a couple of my faves are Diamond tetra or drape-fin barb. I LOVE the bright Diamonds, but I've read they grow to about 2.5". I was thinking I should get a school of fish under 2" so I can get a large school, about 17-19 fish and not be overstocked. I really like a triangular shaped fish for this setup. I've had rasboras and rummies over the years, so looking to get something different in this tank. 

Would love to get your opinions on your fave schooling fish or any other suggestions for this tank. I may cross-post under FISH. Thanks!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Pencilfish or White Clouds are good ones.


----------



## tom499 (Dec 29, 2009)

That is some cracking wood there!


----------



## Kurious (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks! I really lucked out with the wood. I walked by these 2 branches that were on the ground while walking the dog, turned back and carried them home. Looked up the tree to see if it'd be safe to use and back in the day, Catalpa was used for fences and bridges as it's very rot-resistant. Goodie!


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

i second white clouds ace scape btw


----------



## Kurious (Jan 21, 2012)

Though white clouds aren't a triangular shape, but very nice fish, don't they need cooler temps? As I already have 7 Panda Corys, don't they have different temp needs and one of the schools wouldn't be happy?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

White clouds can adapt to warmer temps, I have kept some back then to around 78 degrees Fahrenheit with no issues.. but it's entirely up to you to decide on what fish you would want.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I love panda cories.


----------

